# How's the lighting on these??



## Gregg Jacob (May 2, 2009)

Shooting art work for some friends and would like to know what you think. The shots will be for jury application into nation wide Art Shows.

Thanks for looking and any comments...Gregg


----------



## photogincollege (May 2, 2009)

I think its great!  The entire piece is well lit, no dark shadows and no blown out highlights.  Lots of detail visible, very nice job.


----------



## Gregg Jacob (May 3, 2009)

photogincollege said:


> I think its great! The entire piece is well lit, no dark shadows and no blown out highlights. Lots of detail visible, very nice job.


 
Thanks...the compeition to get into to the big Art Shows is quite great, so you really need something that will pop get the attention right away.
Wish I could have posted a larger file. 

Gregg


----------



## Sue Bruce (May 7, 2009)

How do you get the black background so black ... but still the reflection from the base?


----------



## captainkimo (May 8, 2009)

I agree with PhotoginCollege. It is neither overexposed nor underexposed. Your photo's lighting is just right. If your subject was a perfume (for example), your lighting could even pass for a nice product shot. Well done!


----------



## B Kennedy (May 8, 2009)

Great lighting, Although I prefer the first shot from overhead because It shows the dimension of the artwork.  #2 appears more flat to me.  Nice pics!


----------



## Gregg Jacob (May 10, 2009)

Sue Bruce said:


> How do you get the black background so black ... but still the reflection from the base?


 
Here another shot that might show how it's done.  And yes, I know I have some hot spots on the vase...workin on that.  Went to Wallyword and got black felt, the heavy type, polyester..nothing with nylon in it, too reflective.  There is a piece of smoked glass over the felt on the table with the background about 3ft behind the table so I can shoot a spot with color gels.  That way I can change colors to match the piece.


----------



## Imaginis (May 12, 2009)

Gregg Jacob said:


> Shooting art work for some friends and would like to know what you think. The shots will be for jury application into nation wide Art Shows.



I would say it depends on the jury. If the jury likes documentary photos that just show the object without any distractions, I think you are good to go.

In all other cases, the pictures are too flat. I would personally prefer to see some lighting accents and just an overall more dramatic lighting.


----------



## Gregg Jacob (May 13, 2009)

Imaginis said:


> I would say it depends on the jury. If the jury likes documentary photos that just show the object without any distractions, I think you are good to go.
> 
> In all other cases, the pictures are too flat. I would personally prefer to see some lighting accents and just an overall more dramatic lighting.


These shots will be used for Art Show jurying, were 5images are displayed at a time. There's usually 600-700+ entries with only 250 spaces to fill so there's not much time for a jurier to look at them, so first impression is critical. Thay may only view each piece 1-2 mins so I'm trying to get the eye to focus on the piece and not too dramatic that it would take away from that.
Would love to get alittle more dramatic for shots for the artist display. May be you have a sample of what you call more dramatic so I can see were you're coming from.
Gregg


----------



## Christie Photo (May 15, 2009)

Imaginis said:


> ...the pictures are too flat. I would personally prefer to see some lighting accents and just an overall more dramatic lighting.



Agreed.

captainkimo stated, "I agree with PhotoginCollege. It is neither overexposed nor underexposed. Your photo's lighting is just right."  This refers to exposure rather than lighting (a lighting scheme).  I agree that the exposure is just fine, but this lighting is doing little to communicate much about the shape and surface of the subject.

-Pete


----------



## Gregg Jacob (May 18, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> captainkimo stated, "I agree with PhotoginCollege. It is neither overexposed nor underexposed. Your photo's lighting is just right." This refers to exposure rather than lighting (a lighting scheme). I agree that the exposure is just fine, but this lighting is doing little to communicate much about the shape and surface of the subject.
> 
> -Pete


 
I'm very open to sugestions!!!!
Gregg


----------



## Double H (May 18, 2009)

I think you nailed it. Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## decaphotography (May 19, 2009)

_Great lighting on the piece.  I think they should be very happy with it.
_


----------



## Gregg Jacob (May 19, 2009)

decaphotography said:


> _Great lighting on the piece. I think they should be very happy with it._


 Thx...didn't think anyone is up at this time..I work 4 on 4 off at nites
Gregg


----------



## shmne (Jun 5, 2009)

First off I would like to say this is a very well shot and lit piece however, I do have some personal suggestions as a designer that may help you improve the shots.

While a perfectly lit subject is excellent, it does not do much to show the actual texture of the work. Keeping a similar set up with lights how you have now, but throwing a fill light to the direct left or right of the subject will create some harsher shadows adding depth.

I really like how you cropped it, and the reflection underneath is a very clean touch.

Are close up shots allowed? Just one to show off the texture would be a very nice touch!

I hope some of this has helped in any way! Good luck on this project


----------



## jvw2941 (Jun 6, 2009)

First is best.  I dont like the overall angle of the second shot


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 11, 2009)

The lighting is flawless, exactly what you need for art pieces.  Unfortunately, that kind of lighting also flattens and dulls the colors and contrast of the piece.  To really catch the judges eye it needs more "pop" to it.  Try upping the contrast and colors (while still maintaining the art piece's integrity) to get the piece to stand out more.
Great shot though, magazine quality!


----------

